# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Միջանկյալ քննություններ

## n1djhayko

Այս թեման իմ կարծիքով կհետաքրքրի ուսանողներին: Թեմայում կարող եք քննարկել քննության արդյունքները միմյանց հետ...: :Smile:

----------


## n1djhayko

Այսօր ՀՊՃՀ-ում տեղի ունեցավ գծային հանրահաշվից միջանկյալ քննություն,ովքեր են այսօր քննություն տվել?

----------


## Armeno

:Smile: ես

----------


## lampone

Տարբեր առարկաներից միջանկյալ քննությունների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածը շատ կարճ է, եթե չասենք ընդհանրապես չկա, ոչովհետև պատահում է 5 քննություն մեկ շաբաթում: Եղել է, որ բողոքեք, ու միջանկյալների օրերը փոխեն?

----------

Նարե91 (27.05.2011)

----------


## n1djhayko

Չե, իսկ 30 բալից 30 բալ ստացող կա?

----------


## Armeno

իմն էլ ա տենց, ամեն օր քննության էի, մաթեմը 35 ից ա, 35 ստացողներ լինում են

----------


## n1djhayko

> իմն էլ ա տենց, ամեն օր քննության էի, մաթեմը 35 ից ա, 35 ստացողներ լինում են


Իհարկե,մեր մոտ 2 հոգի ստացել են 35 մաթ. անալիզից,ես ինֆորմից 30 բալից 30-ը հավաքել եմ ...

----------


## V!k

պոլիտեխում տենց առարկա կամ դասխոս չկա այսինքն եսքան ժամանակ ինձ ու ծանոթներիս չի հանդիպել, որ մաքսիմում հնարավոր չլինի ստանալ, իմ փորձից եմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

> Չե, իսկ 30 բալից 30 բալ ստացող կա?


Երևի ժողից էս՞

----------


## n1djhayko

> Երևի ժողից էս՞


Չէ, պոլիտեխնիկի կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետից

----------


## Armeno

> Չէ, պոլիտեխնիկի կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետից


Եդ երբվանից կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետ կա մեր մոտ ? oO

----------


## n1djhayko

> Եդ երբվանից կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետ կա մեր մոտ ? oO


1992թ.-ից

----------


## Armeno

http://seua.wordpress.com/faculities...1%D5%B5%D5%AB/

ուղղակի
Մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետ :Smile:

----------


## n1djhayko

> http://seua.wordpress.com/faculities...1%D5%B5%D5%AB/
> 
> ուղղակի
> Մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետ


Կներես սխալվեցի ,1992թ-ին ստեղծվել է մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետը,իսկ կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետը նոր է ստեղծվել...

----------


## Armeno

Բա դեկանը ո՞վ ա

----------


## Արամ

Չլինի դու ՎՏ-ի հետ ես?

----------


## V!k

> Բա դեկանը ո՞վ ա


 կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի դեկանը Վանիկ Զաքարյանն ա,  Շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախկին նախագահը  :Wink: 
ֆակուլտետը(դեպարտամենտը) կոչվում ա կիրառական մաթեմատիկա, իսկ մասնագիտացումըˋ  ինֆորմատիկա և կիրառական մաթեմատիկա :Smile: 



> Չլինի դու ՎՏ-ի հետ ես?


 իսկ ՎՏ-ն ու կիրառականը տարբեր ֆակուլտետներ(դեպարտամենտներ) են, ՎՏ-ի դեկանն էլ Սամվել Սողոմոնյանն ա

----------

n1djhayko (30.12.2010)

----------


## n1djhayko

> կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի դեկանը Վանիկ Զաքարյանն ա,  Շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախկին նախագահը 
> ֆակուլտետը(դեպարտամենտը) կոչվում ա կիրառական մաթեմատիկա, իսկ մասնագիտացումըˋ  ինֆորմատիկա և կիրառական մաթեմատիկա
> 
>  իսկ ՎՏ-ն ու կիրառականը տարբեր ֆակուլտետներ(դեպարտամենտներ) են, ՎՏ-ի դեկանն էլ Սամվել Սողոմոնյանն ա


Սաղ ասվածա....

----------

V!k (30.12.2010)

----------

